# newbie



## flower3bird (May 21, 2008)

Hi All

Now signed up and ready to go......... this is what we need - more info on wildcamping!  Who wants to stay on camp sites (boring  ) 

We love motorhoming and have 2 vans.  A little one for a day van/short weekends and a large one for European travels (long trips).  As a kite surfer and paramotorist my hubby has the smaller van as an alternative to a car.  This way he can take all his gear off to the beach and change in it when he gets back in cold and wet.  He then sits smugly and snugly inside drinking his tea and eating biscuits, whilst his surfer buddies freeze their nuts off changing outside in the cold.

We have bought both our MHs from a great Dealer in Germany and saved lots of lovely money into the bargin.  Got great service on both of them. No problem with them being LHD; the large one has just gone through its first MOT and no big shakes.  So if you are considering doing same - go for it.  Importing is easy.  We really do not understand why more folk don't do it. 

Just about to head off for 5 months doing the Baltic ring.  The prompt to join this site was to hopefully find out more on Countries we are yet to visit.  Nothing yet posted on Lithuania or Latvia wildcamping so hopefully we will be able to add to that over the summer for the benefit of others.

nuf for now!

Nite


----------



## Hazy-thoughts (May 22, 2008)

Welcome flower3bird Hope you enjoy the site, there are some extremely helpful people with loads of brilliant info on all things motorhome related.
Look forward to hearing how you get on with your Baltic adventure.


----------



## jimmnlizz (May 22, 2008)

Hi  and welcome to the site Flower3bird.  you will most likely find most, if not all, of the questions that you have.              Jim


----------



## wildman (May 26, 2008)

Welcome to site I'm sure you will find something of interest there are a lot of well travelled people here.


----------



## Trevor (May 29, 2008)

Hi flower3bird,
Welcome to the site hope you will be happy in here.


----------

